# I cut a spalted maple



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a sugar maple that I've been letting spalt for a little over a year. It had a nice feather crotch too.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice spalt and beautiful feathering. What mill are you sawing on???

Have a Blessed evening and a Merry Christmas in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

EZboardwalk 40


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

EZboardwalk 40


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty stuff.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful....that will make some really nice pieces, whatever you decide to do with it.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice looking wood! It will make a beautiful project. 

Res


----------

